
Ask HN: What would you share with HN without risk of being downvoted? - joering2
What would you share with hacker news community that normally you&#x27;re afraid of due to the &quot;risk&quot; of being downvoted?<p>All readers -- please make this thread DOWNVOTES-FREE :)
======
dragonwriter
Nothing that I don't already share: imaginary internet points can be useful
feedback about how other people feel, but aren't something I'm afraid of
losing.

------
ferrari8608
I have many unpopular opinions. It's probably most of them, really. So I
typically just stick to the facts relevant to my own interests or move on to
something else. Seems like that's getting harder to do here lately with all of
the PC crap people keep upvoting.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
"Losing imaginary points on an internet forum" is just about the least
consequential outcome of expressing opinions.

~~~
ferrari8608
Here, downvoting is a means of censorship. It's not about the points but
rather about being seen even when disagreed with.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
There's a difference between 'being censored' and 'being shouted down'.

~~~
ferrari8608
I'm not familiar with the latter phrase.

------
meric
My opinions used to be unpopular and down voted often, but in the past half
year or so, that's no longer the case.

